# problema para controlar una camara PTZ a dos servidores DVR



## mixe (May 14, 2007)

hola a todos

Necesito controlar una camara PTZ en dos ubicaciones distintas. Nuestra solucion es la siguiente:
la señal de video llega a un amplificador que a su vez da dos salidas de video. Estas dos salidas van hacia las tarjetas capturadoras que tienen ambos servidores. La señal de control PTZ, que viene de la camara mediante dos hilos ,se conecta de manera paralela en dos convertidores rs232-485 para conectarla via puerto serial a cada uno de los servidores.
Mi duda es: Al hacer click y ,por consiguiente, haber una señal ( Tx o Rx) en uno de los convertidoresrs232-485, habrá esa misma señal en el otro convertidor que se encuentra inactivo.Esta situación ¿afecta al convertidor inactivo ?¿Se pudiera quemar?
¿Que pasa cuando se dan dos mandos al mismo tiempo?
Si tienen alguna sugerencia de como controlar una sola camara PTZ desde dos ubicaciones distintas haganmela saber. Agradecería su respuesta.


----------



## ELCHAVO (May 19, 2007)

vas hacer esto con algun software ya hecho o tu lo estas diseñando ????

si es una instalacion profesional donde las tarjetas son de marca hay un dispositivo que se llama data manager quien es el que organiza tus controles y les pone prioridad, es decir programas cual de los controles tiene mas prioridad que el otro en caso que ambos se ejecuten al mismo tiempo. este data manager averigualo con la compañia samsung y ellos te guiarian como conectar todo esto.

Ahora bien si es que lo estas diseñando tu mismo, entonces al poner esto en RS485, tendrias que diseñarle tu las prioridades de cada control o cual control es mas prioritario que el otro. y esto lo harias por medio de una tarjeta que evalua ambos controles permanentemente y envia señales por rs485. Es decir si la tarjeta A es la prioritaria y la tarjeta B funciona siempre y cuando la A no mande ninguna orden, si hay alguien moviendo la camara desde la A entonces el control B quedaria inmovil porque como dije anteriormente la A es LA JEFE ! por decirlo de alguna manera. o esta ubicada en la oficina principal.

Y solo para resolver tu pregunta de si se daña al conectar ambos y mandar al tiempo la información, la respuesta es muy seguramente NO le pasaria nada, simplemente lo que hace es colisionar la información dentro del cable, y por lo tanto la camara no entenderia ese "revuelto de información " y por lo tanto la camara no se moveria o se moveria erroneamente.


espero te haya servido de algo.

hasta pronto !


----------



## mixe (May 26, 2007)

hola chavo:

no he podido localizar eso que le llamas data manager. Por cierto , si es una instalacion profesional. El software es geovision 8.0, pero no he recibido respuesta en el soport de ellos.
He buscado este dispositivo en su pagina y tampoco lo he encontrado.
Podrias pasarme algun link o alguna palabra clave donde pueda encontrar esto de manera mas rapida.
Creeme, te lo agradeceria.
Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## ELCHAVO (May 26, 2007)

CMR9760-DMR de la compañia PELCO

Buscalo y me dices si te sirve o no para buscarte otro.

aunque creo que esto te funcionara.

Suerte Amigo


----------



## mixe (May 26, 2007)

hola chavo:

ya vi el producto que me dices, pero eso es demasiado grande para una aplicacion de 2 PCs solamente. No se si tengas otra sugerencia o si me equivoco.

Gracias por tu tiempo y por tus respuestas


----------



## ELCHAVO (May 27, 2007)

Si lo quieres mas pequeño , no tengo ninguna otra sugerencia.

Pero yo pienso que si escribes DMR en un buscador de internet podrias encontrar algo mas acorde a tus necesidades.

suerte amigo.


----------



## mixe (May 28, 2007)

gracias chavo. Espero siamos teniendo contacto por ue las dudas no acaban nunca.


----------

